# Acoustic foam to cover wall behind screen.



## ZaC851 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've got a lot of echo behind my screen. I've got a false wall, that the screen hangs on. There is almost 2 feet of space between this false wall and the real wall. I'd like to know if covering the entire wall and floor behind the screen would help any? My front left, right, center channel and sub are all back there behind the false wall. I was thinking of removing all the speakers and then gluing the foam to the wall and floor and then putting it all back in there. I found this stuff here that seems cheap Acoustic Egg crate Foam

What do you guys think?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If the false wall is just framing and cloth, yes, cover the front wall and the front corners.

Don't buy that foam, honestly, it's junk. Google FoamByMail and see what you come up with. If you MUST use foam, Auralex is the only one I'd even consider. That said, you'll get better performance for less money with fiberglass or mineral wool. Acoustic cotton is also very good though it's a bit more pricy.

Also, just the front wall and only 2" thick is only going to do so much. The bass will still need attention.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If you would like, you can check my build thread to see how I treated the front wall. I followed Bryan's advice and it turned out really well. 

Sadly, it has hit 86 pages so it can be a bit to get through.. :bigsmile:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Not meaning to hyjack this thread, but why don't you edit your build thread down to just the build. 86 pages is kinda out of control & enough to keep me out. I'd really like to go through it too.


----------

